# Solved: Can I move Fallout 3 saves from XP to Vista?



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

My new laptop (Vista) arrives Wed or Thursday. Fallout 3 releases on Tuesday. Of course, I will need to play it immediately, if not sooner. So, I will play it on my desktop (XP) until my new laptop arrives. Question:* Since one computer uses XP and the other uses Vista, will I be able to move game saves from one computer to the other?*
Thank you, as always, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Probably best to check with the game's forum, but if the saves are easily found, they will be in the Application Data (hidden) folder or your documents.


----------



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

....thanks, any help is appreciated. But frankly, I'm not certain that this answered my question.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll have to get an answer from someone who knows the game, or track down where those scores are saved using OpenedFilesView or ProcMon. ProcMon will show you all the files and registry locations that are accessed at the moment you click a "Save" button or the scores are saved.

To answer your question specifically, then "Yes, you can."


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

I would imagine that the saves would work, as the game is designed to run on multiple platforms.

I know for oblivion (bethseda's last game) that the saves were located under 

My Documents/My Games/Oblivion/Saves

It might be different for fallout though. You would need to find out where fallout places its save games, usually different directory than the main installation directory.


----------

